# Reviewers - a special place



## Silver

Hi all

We have created a new sub-forum called "Reviewers" as a home and logical place for several of our special reviewers on this forum.

Currently, their videos and reviews are scattered throughout the forum and we are going to try bring it all together into one place.

The idea is that each reviewer has his/her own thread where they can post their reviews and videos.

We ask that if you are reviewing an individual juice in your video that you also include a link to it in the relevant manufacturer thread in the E-Liquid reviews section. If you are doing a review on a particular device, then also include a link in the relevant Hardware review subforum. This will benefit users of the forum.

Just a headsup on some guidelines.

Please observe the ECIGSSA posting rules in your videos and reviews. Keep it clean.
Please make it clear whether the product or juice you are reviewing was bought by yourself or given to you free of charge for review purposes.
And last but not least, if you own or work for a vaping company, please let the viewer/reader know.
This is a special place and intended for independent reviews, not a marketing platform to market your business. It forms part of the general threads of the forum, so general forum posting rules apply.
Hoping this will work well and that we can have a single place to find all the great review talent here on the forum.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5 | Thanks 1


----------

